# Camera shy (a favorite of mine)



## Conrad (May 23, 2009)

I took this a year ago when I picked up my D300. I shot these with my D80.

Camera shy




Getting up to speed


----------



## brettmc (May 23, 2009)

Lol, these are great really bring your camera to life


----------



## rabhobbes (May 23, 2009)

In addition to being technically and creatively excellent, these shots are about the *cutest *thing I've ever seen a camera do.  

And I want your camera.


----------



## francis16 (May 24, 2009)

very nice lighting!


----------



## wiredhernandez (May 24, 2009)

That is actually really cool. Creative.


----------



## manaheim (May 24, 2009)

OMFG those are AMAZING!!!!



Creative, cute, adorable, REALLY REALLY well executed!!!


----------



## craig (May 24, 2009)

Very creative! Can not wait to see more of your work.

Love & Bass


----------



## Reese's PB Luver (Jun 16, 2009)

Too funny!  And cute!  Very nice idea and well executed.

Now I want to see the camera surf the Internet, maybe look at a dating site (Nikon's Web site) or camera "porn" (Canon's Web site), LOL.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 16, 2009)

Baha! Nice. That got some serious laughter out of me.


----------



## iflynething (Jun 16, 2009)

Very creative. I would say on the second one while reading the book, clone out the speedlight. 

They are wonderfully creative and the lighting is wonderful.

I assume you had the flash in the box for the first one?

~Michael~


----------



## gopal (Jun 17, 2009)

good still life creation....second is awesome. thanks.


----------



## mcoppadge (Jun 18, 2009)

Awesome shots. Very creative! Good job. :thumbup:


----------



## B Kennedy (Jun 18, 2009)

YES!!! Those are awesome, the caption says it all


----------



## NateS (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow...these are so good....  Reminds me of the movie Wall-E a little bit.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Jun 18, 2009)

LOL


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 18, 2009)

Great shots.  Its always fun to see some original work up on TPF.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 18, 2009)

iflynething said:


> Very creative. I would say on the second one while reading the book, clone out the speedlight.


 
I'd say keep the speedlight.  It really adds to the feeling of the image, as it is the camera's reading lamp


----------



## mcoppadge (Jun 18, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> iflynething said:
> 
> 
> > Very creative. I would say on the second one while reading the book, clone out the speedlight.
> ...



Also because it's called "Getting up to *speed*."


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 18, 2009)

AWESOME job!

fantastic!


----------



## lvcrtrs (Jun 18, 2009)

These are great.  The company might want them for advertisement.  I could have seen them using them at the time of release even if just for their inside the company folks.


----------



## bigboi3 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd have to agree with the majority of the peeps who posted here... VERY CREATIVE!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## aklaube87 (Jun 18, 2009)

More please! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## itznfb (Jun 18, 2009)

very cool shots. made me smile.
i wish the creative side of my brain functioned :er:


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 18, 2009)

Lol...


They are both great!
(and funny as hell)


----------



## lvcrtrs (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh yeah, the speedlight stays.  Seriously, no actually funny speedlight as a booklight


----------



## kundalini (Jun 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:

Neraly spilt my tequila when I saw these.


Uhmmm, you know that old saying that "imitation is the greatest form of flattery"?.......... Consider youself flattered. 

Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Conrad (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I really had a fun time with those photos. I had a brain storm over a 3 day period I believe. I would be in bed then wake up suddenly with an idea then started setting everything up.




mcoppadge said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> > iflynething said:
> ...



I intentionally put the speedlight in there. "Getting up to speed" had a dual meaning. 1. D300 was just released when I purchased it. Needed to learn the new features it offered. 2. The speedlight is the reading lamp for the D300.




Reese's PB Luver said:


> Too funny!  And cute!  Very nice idea and well executed.
> 
> Now I want to see the camera surf the Internet, maybe look at a dating site (Nikon's Web site) or camera "porn" (Canon's Web site), LOL.



Look below




aklaube87 said:


> More please! :thumbup::thumbup:



Here are the rest of the photos I came up with while I still had 2 camera bodies. Although, the first two I posted were my favorite. These are the same photos in the series if you clicked on one of the two I initially posted.

Relentless Flasher





D300 does Strobist





Wasted





Creativity





A quick behind the scene shot of "Camera Shy"


----------



## photomaniac (Jun 23, 2009)

Excellent composition! Great pics, I loved them all, but the first two more than the others. :thumbup:


----------



## smyth (Jun 26, 2009)

well executed, just wow! Great Job! These actually made me lol.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 26, 2009)

Bahahahaha. More laughs. Just what I needed. Awesome! ^.^


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 26, 2009)

Haha these are awesome. How do you like the battery grip on the D300?


----------

